# For a while I have tried a few tyre dressings. I've now found my favourite...



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Been experimenting with a couple of tyre dressings. Mainly because I have never been overly impressed with the ones I have tried. 

Ysterday I tried some meguires endurance high gloss gel. I applied with a foam sponge quite sparingly and it went on really easily. Looks fantastic. Only been on a day so I cannot comment on its durability but for ease of use and immediate looks I give it 10 out of 10. There may be better out there but for now I am more than happy with it.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i use the megs gel but find after a couple of days my alloys are black


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> It is always good to find a tyre product which works for you - there are a lot of really crap products out there. I got given a sample of a dressing this week and I love it... it also shows different tastes! This one I like is quite the opposite... it is very liquid and spreads so easily over the tyre... no messing about with trying to get into grooves or the likes. Left me a lovely wet finish which has certainly survived two days of heavy rain!


which one was that , that you used


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've tried various sprays and found they were either awkward to apply (went everywhere) or didn't get the right level of shine I wanted. We all have different tastes you are defiantly right!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

hyper dressing is what i use, water based. dries in 30 mins and not much sling. all the gel based stuff always ends up on my back bumper and bottom of front wings. may be a matt or silk finish and you can dress the arches with it as well.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> hyper dressing is what i use, water based. dries in 30 mins and not much sling. all the gel based stuff always ends up on my back bumper and bottom of front wings. may be a matt or silk finish and you can dress the arches with it as well.


The problem with HD, is that it's gone on the first rain.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yip been there and also said this was my best until i realised that this is greasy and attracts dust. Better products out there inc AF Satin and Carpro Perl.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

AG vinyl rubber care, spray it on, walk away.....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gtech's T1 for the win.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm love car pro perl ATM really want to try the t1 tho


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Love Megs Endurance, also get on really well with AF Satin.



steview said:


> I'm love car pro perl ATM


Keen to try this one out next.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

cmillsjoe said:


> i use the megs gel but find after a couple of days my alloys are black


Exactly the same here! It runs really badly i find (Left to dry for ages), I notice it a lot more with white alloys to


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S1600Marc said:


> Exactly the same here! It runs really badly i find (Left to dry for ages), I notice it a lot more with white alloys to


May sound stupid, but use less product. I've never had a problem when I used it.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Jammy J said:


> Love Megs Endurance, also get on really well with AF Satin.
> 
> Keen to try this one out next.


Go for it mate really not as glossy as mega but a very nice Finnish imo


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

steview said:


> Go for it mate really not as glossy as mega but a very nice Finnish imo


Will do. Planning on a biggish spend soon.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to get to the end of my Megs Endurance gel, it was just too shiny & borderlined tacky. I'm now using Z16 as I find it's finish much more subtle, it's a satin finish instead of a greasy looking tyre.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Megs endurance does take some beating IMO


----------



## cvan (Jun 27, 2012)

My current favourite is Britemax Rubber max , diluted 1 part to 1 and spray on , or Autoglym Super Sheen


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Been experimenting with a couple of tyre dressings. Mainly because I have never been overly impressed with the ones I have tried.
> 
> Ysterday I tried some meguires endurance high gloss gel. I applied with a foam sponge quite sparingly and it went on really easily. Looks fantastic. Only been on a day so I cannot comment on its durability but for ease of use and immediate looks I give it 10 out of 10. There may be better out there but for now I am more than happy with it.


............gets my vote along with the AG stuff BUT this is a bit of a pain if it's windy as it blows everywhere.


----------



## G"MAN (Aug 8, 2012)

i have tried both megs tyre gel and spray.. both aplied after tyres degressed and cleaned..

the spray i found just slung the lot off and was a mission to get off body work and lasted about 3 days tops in direct sun light and rain just seemed to drip off bassically.

the gel was good but again just does not last long atall.

so now my fav and will stick with this is poorboys bold & brite gel easy to apply leaves a nice shine and lasts a long time.. i apply 2 coats and well its still on when i come to wash the car again. love it really good product.

G


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Am I the only person to use Tyre Dandy or CarPlan Tyre Slik? 

These are truly easy to use. In Both cases you simply spray on and leave.......No issues with either of them and both are perfectly durable. They each cost under £5 delivered...


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used lots of different tyre dressings over the years including AG, Meguires, Chemical Guys, Auto Smart etc etc and tried various different applicaiton methods but i have to say the winner by a long way is Valetpro Traditional Tyre Dressing... applied by 50mm paint brush..

I like the glossy finish to my tyres which i know is not to everyones taste but the Valetpro stuff is awesome, quick drying, no sling and last for weeks.

PS... im not affiliated to valetpro


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Another one for Megs Endurance Gel here 

Great product, very easy to use and you dont need to put much on at all. I use an ordinary sponge to apply aswell as it spreads nicely.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I applied Gtechniq T1 via a paintbrush last week and I got a very satisfactory result feathering it into the rubber and grooves of the tyre. :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well it's been a few days and a few miles have gone on the car now and they still look like new! The wheels are all crapped up. Autoglym wheel seal is crap! Will invest in something decent once I've had my refurb!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

It comes to something when the most important visual for any car at the traffic lights is the tyre dressing, not the 25 coats of wax, my cursory sideways glance initiates a wide smile in the knowledge than no DW operative would go out undressed, I have smiled at a few in a very strange way, just wanting to shout Megs Endurance out of the window or similar, we all know the right one when we find it and scrub those tyres clean with our Olympic 50M swimmers shoulders in an effort to copy that overall durability, until the next thread.

My current favourite is always the one parked next to me.

John Tht.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ha, ha - as mentioned in the recent detailing cheats thread.

I've got away with just cleaning the alloys and dressing the tyres only - yet my peeps insist I've cleaned the whole car 

Zaino Z-16 in the summer

Gtechniq T1 in the winter.

I'm gonna try some Autosmart Highstyle, which could eclipse them both.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Car Plan Flash Dash applicator sponges, 74p from Asdas

great finish, no sling whatsoever and pretty durable so far (been on a week)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I took a picture today to show how well it's holding up. Don't really do it justice as I was taking pictures whilst he car was having its aircon topped up and tried to do it without looking like a weirdo at he garage.










I don't know what you guys feel but so many tyre shines just seem to last a matt of days. I have driven about 100 miles now and they are still as clean and shiney as hey were when I applied it.

Your right about just cleaning the tyres. Main thing that makes the car 'look' clean.


----------



## Tristude14 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I have been using Optimum tire shine for the last year or so and find this product can be easily applied, darkens the tire (low gloss) and lasts weeks on end. I live in Florida, which gets pounded with rain and sun (heat) constantly. 

I have just received some Auto Finesse Satin and can not wait to try it out soon!

I have no affiliations with any companies mentioned.


----------

